# Help with quick detailer!



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi, just finished my Meguiars quick detailer. Looking at purchasing one of the following -

Adams detail spray 

Bouncers done and dusted

Serious performance v3 show detailer

Any experience with them would be great!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I haven't used the other two, but use the Bouncers quite regularly on customers cars. It leaves a lovely slick finish with nice gloss. Really easy to use too. Highly recommended.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

ive used bouncers but find its too synthetic sealant looking for me, i use odk entourage which leaves a nice carnuba glow and similar to bouncers


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

I've currently got some Serious performance v3 show detailer which is nice, but I'm also using Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer which seems to offer better protection and looks just as good on my white paintwork - so maybe another option for you? The Sonax doesn't feel as slick unfortunately

I picked my Sonax up from Eurocarparts for less than £6 delivered when they had an offer on last month.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Adams left me underwhelmed,done and dusted incredible stuff but seems too alter a wax finish.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I found D&D left some smears on top of my wax


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I've recently used both Adam's Detail Spray & Bouncer's Done & Dusted on my Audi S4

Adam's Detail Spray -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=365002



Bouncer's D&D -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=376708



If I'm being honest there's nothing between the 2 IMHO

Both easy on easy off, both smell great & both leave a fab finish

You won't go wrong with either :thumb:

Haven't used the SP QD


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

Have a look at Clearkote quik shine. By far the best QD out there IMO.


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Can Odk be used as a drying aid?

I'm just looking for something I can spray and wipe that will enhance the gloss, nothing sealant wise.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Typeroz said:


> Can Odk be used as a drying aid?
> 
> I'm just looking for something I can spray and wipe that will enhance the gloss, nothing sealant wise.


Yes it can be.

There is a product coming out from Obsession wax called enhance that does just what your after. Gloss and the finish without any protection


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Typeroz said:


> Can Odk be used as a drying aid?
> 
> I'm just looking for something I can spray and wipe that will enhance the gloss, nothing sealant wise.


yeh it can thats how i use it  yes it might streak a little as its not really made as a drying aid but dont worry as it soon dries up  i did a small review in the odk section on here


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Just got email back from Jay at Obsession Wax. The Enhance spray will only last 2/3 days, I was hoping for about a week. Leaning towards Odk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

If you want the best qd for a carnuba wax its victoria wax qd hands down from clean your car.Epic stuff


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

M&K QD is my go to QD, can be used on top of any wax, gives you that extra gloss and smells amazing, just two or three squirts per panel.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Used both Adams detailing spray and bouncers done and dusted not overly impressed with the Adams but the done and dusted is great ,really adds a slick finish , just to throw another one EZ gloss boss is awsome stuff didn't feel as slick as bouncers but added a real deep gloss at a good price too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

You could try Angelwax QED, used it for the last 2 years and leaves a really glossy finish. A good price too. I use it every couple of weeks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Done and dusted is great

Entourage is great 

V2 show detailer is an old gem I used to swear by, haven't used v3 but if it's as good as v2 then that'll be Nice too


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

oreA said:


> I've currently got some Serious performance v3 show detailer which is nice, but I'm also using Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer which seems to offer better protection and looks just as good on my white paintwork - so maybe another option for you? The Sonax doesn't feel as slick unfortunately
> 
> I picked my Sonax up from Eurocarparts for less than £6 delivered when they had an offer on last month.


Mix BSD 50/50 with CG V7 and it's brilliant.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Chemical Guys Speed Wipe is pretty good too.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Victoria Quick Detail 10/10 finished 3 bottles


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Oh my! So many to choose from. Any chance of people listing their favourite 2?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

For out and out glossy looks Zaino z6

For that just waxed look Odk entourage


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

one of the classic's although a few very good one's listed above.
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/valet...-ultra-slick-polywipe-1-gallon-/prod_595.html


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

I took up the offer on PowerMaxed QD Concentrate.....does a reasonable job and restores the shine nicely


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

Ceejay21868 said:


> Mix BSD 50/50 with CG V7 and it's brilliant.


That means I've got to get some V7. What a nuisance


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

No1 Sonax Bsd 
No2 Finishkare Fk#425


Mark


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Decided on Odk Entourage, thank you all for your input.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Should have gone for zaino z6 you won't find a better one, trust me.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Typeroz said:


> Decided on Odk Entourage, thank you all for your input.


nice one.. enjoy  plus it lasts 4 weeks


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

The Doctor said:


> Have a look at Clearkote quik shine. By far the best QD out there IMO.


 Just ordered this always thought it was unavailable in UK.What finish does it leave.I know Clean your car highly rate it.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Just ordered this always thought it was unavailable in UK.What finish does it leave.I know Clean your car highly rate it.


It really intensifies the colour and has a slight darkening effect.


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

ODK Entourage for me is the daddy. I cannot fault it 2 squirts per panel Job Done.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Try Finish Kare 425, tried all the others and more and always go back to this. Really does well at keeping the dust off. Tried Adams, and just didn't like it, for me it smeared. Done and dusted I did like but as mentioned gave a strange look to the finish which I didn't like, but it was very slick.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

SP Show Detailer V3 is great, leaves great gloss, concentrate is very economic, and its super easy to use. I use it as drying aid, and tjen I put another coat for extra shine as it can be layered. Goes on super smooth , no streaks even if you dont buff it off. Super pleased will be ordering again when I ran out of it. Dont want to get into that best qd journey again, its expensive and never ending.


----------



## swanny78 (Mar 22, 2016)

Sonex BSD for me. Looks better to me than maguires but both good.























Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

BSD is great, but just bought some waxaddict QD today and was really impressed with it gave a fantastic gloss.


----------



## Manxman302 (Jul 25, 2011)

I use both Autoglym's 'Fast Shine & Lube 54', and Bouncer's 'Done and Dusted' - pleased with the ease of use, and the results of both


----------

